# Photo Buyer : Looking for an alternative to stock photo galleries



## Colt (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm looking for a website that may or may not yet exist, where a potential photo license purchaser might describe the photo they are looking for and get responses from photo owners willing to license photos that meet the description.
I'm a website designer and I often find myself needing a photo (or photo series) that would be prohibitively expensive to set up from scratch, but which might already exist in someone's licensable collection.
My current need might serve as a good example of what I am talking about.  I'm doing a website for a company that provides profit-enhancing services to lawyers, so I would love some front page artwork that shows a pair of extremely well dressed professional people (mixed gender) getting out of a high end luxury car and maybe carrying briefcases.  I'd like the emotional content of the photo to show positivity, confidence and happiness; sort of a "the world is ours" energy. It would also be great if the same models could appear in some generic business scenes, shaking hands with clients, sitting behind a desk, etc.  Again with that world conquering attitude.  I'd be looking for non-exclusive web publishing rights for a single site and I would need model releases and the rest of the keep us out of court later documentation.
As you can see, setting up this kind of photo set would be costly with high-end fashions and car rental added to the talent costs.  But I figure I can't be the first person to need this style of imagery and I'm willing to vary pretty dramatically within the guidelines I've described.  So I'm wondering if there is a site out there where this kind of request can be fielded against photographer's existing collections.  I have spent far too many hours in frustration searching stock photo galleries.  
If there isn't already a site to meet this need, I'm actually considering putting one together, so please talk back at me with feature ideas if you want to.
Now in this particular case, my client hasn't signed the contract yet, so please don't race out and get your millionaire brother and his girlfriend to pose around their car.  I can't promise a purchase yet.  But as soon as I can, I will let you know.

Thanks for your attention and any assistance you can provide,

- Henry E. Taylor  ("Colt")


----------



## orljustin (Apr 28, 2011)

Colt said:


> So I'm wondering if there is a site out there where this kind of request can be fielded against photographer's existing collections.



Yes.  They're called stock photo libraries.  Most the micros have a request board where you can post what you're looking for and people will respond.  I'd try there.


----------



## Colt (Apr 28, 2011)

Seems like I've overlooked something important!  I was beginning to hate those stock photo libraries because I could never find what I needed and I ate up all my time looking at images based on their very primitive search capabilities.
I will try out the request sections and hopefully get what I'm looking for!

Thanks!
- Henry


----------



## dnavarrojr (May 1, 2011)

The primary problem with most stock photo agencies is that they reject images that do not have a very broad commercial appeal.  I frequent the "request" threads on iStock, Shutterstock, etc... and more often than not they are full of complaints from artists who have submitted an image for a specific request and had the image rejected for "no commercial value".

You might try searching the Creative Commons library on Flickr as well as the Getty Library on Flickr.  Most of my EL licenses have been sold from photos on Flickr (including images for the covers of two books).  Just be EXTREMELY careful about only using Creative Commons or licenses images from Flickr and you'll be fine.


----------



## AUG19 (May 1, 2011)

It seems a good idea though Colt. Best of luck if you go ahead and try it.


----------



## skieur (May 1, 2011)

The alternative to stock photo galleries is to buy your own royalty free photos. They are handy to have around, when one is putting together a production or printed materials within time constraints and one needs a photo of an antique multi-person snowmobile, for example. 

skieur


----------



## Moonb007 (May 3, 2011)

You might also try CutCaster as they have a request section and are not as "corporate" stock...meaning its easier for a photographer to upload something fitting your needs.  Dreamstime also have a photo request section under the forums, also some people just start posting images and it can get over done.  Oh, DT will also let photographers just in the priority list if they are sending in an image your personally liked in the forum section.


----------

